# 40 breeder for 40 bow?



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

I have this damn 40 gallon bowfront that i HATE and i really want to trade it for a 40 breeder. it comes with the light, doesnt have any scratches. in really good condition. i got it last dec and i have never liked it because it is too tall and distorts things in my opinion. i would want the 40 breeder to come with a light preferably. Needs a hood because its for my betta macrstomas


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you tried posting it on DFWFishBox? Most everyone use the breeders for grow out tanks on here.


----------

